# [OT] In Italia Bill Gates
non sarebbe mai esistito

## zUgLiO

Siniscalco: "In Italia Bill Gates non sarebbe mai esistito"

Per fortuna   :Laughing: 

----------

## X-Drum

ma si dai prendiamo gates come esempio da seguire!

ma loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool

vi prego fraggatemi

i neeeeed a mediiiiiiiiiiiiiiiic!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Beh ma almeno avete Urbani  :Laughing: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Beh ma almeno avete Urbani 

 

ti avverto potrei diventare molto violento!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

mauahahaha  :Very Happy: 

----------

## zUgLiO

Gli americani possono dire la stesso cosa di noi.. da loro  lui non sarebbe mai potuto diventatare presidente.....

Ma non perchè ha 1000 tv giornali radio ecc.. non è ex-alcolista / tossicodipendente / praticamente analfabeta   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## gutter

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> Gli americani possono dire la stesso cosa di noi.. da loro  lui non sarebbe mai potuto diventatare presidente.....
> 
> Ma non perchè ha 1000 tv giornali radio ecc.. non è ex-alcolista / tossicodipendente / praticamente analfabeta   

 

Ogni nazione ha i suoi problemi  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> Siniscalco: "In Italia Bill Gates non sarebbe mai esistito"

 

In realtà la frase é sensazionalista e si basa su presupposti falsi.

Nel garage sono nate Apple ed HP. M$ é nata con le rifiniture (fatte in una camera d'albergo) al basic dell'Altair (che, suppongo, bill se lo sia sviluppato in camera sua. A meno che i genitori non lo facessero dormire in garage). 

Ed e' comunque una bestialità affermare che se io, per hobby, mi costruisco un apparato in casa, e poi lo brevetto devo rispettare la 626.

La 626 é da rispettare quando si decide di fondare un azienda per commercializzare il prodotto. E prima di arrivare a rispettare la 626 ci sono tanti piccoli dazi, obblighi e cavilli...

----------

## leonida

 *Domenico Siniscalco wrote:*   

> "Bill Gates - racconta il ministro - non sarebbe mai diventato Bill Gates in Italia, primo perché non avrebbe avuto capitali che lo aiutavano a crescere e poi lo avrebbero arrestato perché ha cominciato in un garage e non rispettava la 626".

 

Ma quelli del garage non errano quelli della Apple!  :Smile: 

----------

## leonida

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In realtà la frase é sensazionalista e si basa su presupposti falsi.
> 
> Nel garage sono nate Apple ed HP. 

 

Randmaze mi hai battuto di un minuto  :Smile: 

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> suppongo, bill se lo sia sviluppato in camera sua.

 

Credo che non lo abbia nemmeno scritto lui.

Cmq portare come esempio una impresa che bellamente viola ogni regola antitrust di cui è stata più volte condannata in US e EU.... :Crying or Very sad: 

 lascio a voi ogni considerazione.

.L.

----------

## khelidan1980

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> Gli americani possono dire la stesso cosa di noi.. da loro  lui non sarebbe mai potuto diventatare presidente.....
> 
> Ma non perchè ha 1000 tv giornali radio ecc.. non è ex-alcolista / tossicodipendente / praticamente analfabeta   

 

Si ma ne hanno uno peggio...se peggio puo esistere!!

----------

## Sparker

A quel che ne so i genitori di Bill non erano esattamente degli squattrinati...

E poi zio Bill se fosse nato ora in America non sarebbe diventato quello che e' perche'  avrebbe dovuto pagare troppe patenti software...

----------

## JacoMozzi

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> A quel che ne so i genitori di Bill non erano esattamente degli squattrinati...
> 
> E poi zio Bill se fosse nato ora in America non sarebbe diventato quello che e' perche'  avrebbe dovuto pagare troppe patenti software...

 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## federico

A seguire la 626 la maggior parte di uffici informatizzati sarebbero tutti chiusi adesso...

----------

## =DvD=

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> A quel che ne so i genitori di Bill non erano esattamente degli squattrinati...
> 
> E poi zio Bill se fosse nato ora in America non sarebbe diventato quello che e' perche'  avrebbe dovuto pagare troppe patenti software...

 

LOL

----------

## assente

Se è per questo anche personaggi come Marlin Manson, Eminem, Linus Torvald non avrebbero potuto esprimersi in Italia.. quelli che hanno provato a fare qualcosa "fuori dal coro" hanno fatto la fine di Beppe Grillo, Daniele Luttazzi,..

Date la colpa a chi volete.. Duopolio televisivo, Vaticano, università, politici,..

----------

## =DvD=

 *assente wrote:*   

> Se è per questo anche personaggi come Marlin Manson, Eminem, Linus Torvald non avrebbero potuto esprimersi in Italia.. quelli che hanno provato a fare qualcosa "fuori dal coro" hanno fatto la fine di Beppe Grillo, Daniele Luttazzi,..
> 
> Date la colpa a chi volete.. Duopolio televisivo, Vaticano, università, politici,..

 

Basta non pensare alla tv come unica via di espressione.

E' deprimente!!

----------

## McNaull

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> A quel che ne so i genitori di Bill non erano esattamente degli squattrinati...
> 
> E poi zio Bill se fosse nato ora in America non sarebbe diventato quello che e' perche'  avrebbe dovuto pagare troppe patenti software...

 

...non che conosca bene la storia... e sinceramente non è neanche che la voglia conoscere   :Twisted Evil:  ... ma se non sbaglio i primi soldi per cominciare l'attività li ha trovati giocando a poker con i compagni di università... il che non so se sia meglio o peggio!!!!!

----------

## zUgLiO

 *assente wrote:*   

> Se è per questo anche personaggi come Marlin Manson, Eminem, Linus Torvald non avrebbero potuto esprimersi in Italia.

 

Marili Manson?! Eminem?! Si sarebbero potuti esprimere ovunque..anche noi abbiamo Tiziano Ferro gli Articolo 31 ecc, bsta una casa discografica e via..

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *McNaull wrote:*   

>  ma se non sbaglio i primi soldi per cominciare l'attività li ha trovati giocando a poker con i compagni di università... il che non so se sia meglio o peggio!!!!!

 

Ma che giocato li ha avuti dai genitori

----------

## McNaull

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ma che giocato li ha avuti dai genitori

 

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  oops...   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  ... ho fatto un po di confusione allora... grazie per la correzione!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *McNaull wrote:*   

>    oops...    ... ho fatto un po di confusione allora... grazie per la correzione!

 

Ma magari lui va in giro a dire quello che dici tu ma secondo me sono i suoi che gli hanno dato i soldi

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> vi prego fraggatemi
> 
> i neeeeed a mediiiiiiiiiiiiiiiic! Twisted Evil
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> Beh ma almeno avete Urbani

 

Quindi Urban/Terror...   :Laughing: 

----------

## X-Drum

NEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN

gioco a Enemy Territory   :Shocked: 

----------

## silian87

Lo immaginavo... anche io ci ho giocato... hoi detto.. speriamo che giochi ad urban terror, cosi' il gioco di parole funziona..   :Sad: 

----------

## Danilo

 *McNaull wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Ma che giocato li ha avuti dai genitori 
> 
>   oops...    ... ho fatto un po di confusione allora... grazie per la correzione!

 

Inoltre se ben ricordo alla morte del nonno ha ereditato un milione di dollari... una famiglia di poveracci insomma  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> Inoltre se ben ricordo alla morte del nonno ha ereditato un milione di dollari... una famiglia di poveracci insomma 

 

Si questa l'ho sentita anche io ma non so se e' vera

----------

## X-Drum

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Ogni nazione ha i suoi problemi 

 

e noi ne abbiamo tanti....  :Sad:  + uno bello grosso

----------

## X-Drum

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Lo immaginavo... anche io ci ho giocato... hoi detto.. speriamo che giochi ad urban terror, cosi' il gioco di parole funziona..  

 

ah che lo aveo capito era una comtrobattutta lollone  :Very Happy: 

Hallo???? Hallo?

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *assente wrote:*   

> Duopolio televisivo

 

???

è nato un altro polo televisivo negli ultimi tempi?  :Shocked:  siamo addirittura in regime di duopolio?   :Shocked: 

Non finiremo mica per diventare un paese democratico vero?!  :Laughing: 

certo che sono proprio male informato   :Laughing: 

Bill gates in italia non sarebbe potuto diventare quello che è perchè

A) avrebbe subito concorrenza da qualcun'altro che non voglio nominare (portasse sfiga...) che è un autorità in fatto di monopoli

B) in Italia non facciamo ricerca nemmeno sul sapone per i piatti, figuriamoci sull'informatica o le "nuove tecnologie in generale"

C) se mai avessimo fatto ricerca in Italia sarebbe venuto fuori qualcosa di parecchio peggio di windows se possibile...

D) se mai avessimo fatto ricerca e fosse venuto fuori un prodotto paragonabile o (ma qui si sta supponendo l'impossibile) addirittura superiore a windows avremmo cominciato a varare leggi per proibirlo perchè "innaturale" e "contrario alla morale comune"

----------

